# Anyone have a natural healing method for arthritis



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

My GP prescribed prednisone (sp). it relieves the arthritic pain but raises my blood pressure to dangerous levels, 174/112, not good. Hope someone here can help. 
Thanks in advance.

Wylie


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Regular old arthritis or Rheumatoid/other autoimmune type joint issues?
I ask because the herbs that can help are specific.


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi chickenista. Thanks for responding. I don't have any auto-immune issues so I would say it's rheumatoid.

Wylie


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you're having trouble Wylie, see if this helps.
This has worked well every time I recommend it. My auntie's feet were so crippled with Arthritis she thought she'd have to give up her car for a wheelchair. After rubbing this on her every night & morning it took 3 whole days for her to wake with no pain.

Melt 1 cup pure lard with 1 teaspoon powdered cayenne pepper (get the good stuff from an herbal store) in an uncovered stainless pot over very low heat or a double boiler for an hour or two. Strain through several layers of cheesecloth (or a piece of old t-shirt). Rub this into the sore joints morning and night. Be sure to wash your hands! You'll only forget once if you get it in your eyes.

Apparently the cayenne affects the nerves that send the pain message to your brain, it builds over time so the longer you use it the better the results. It doesn't cure the arthritis but it sure makes it easier to live with, keeps your feet warm in winter too


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

rheumatoid arthritis is an auto-immune disease. Osteo arthritis is a degenerative disease caused by excessive wear and tear or some sort of trama to the joint. Glucosimine condriten (sp?) sometimes helps OA but in a few cases makes RA mildly worse. Many docs do not know that the Arthritis Foundation recommends no GC for RA. 

Many of the medications for RA are bad news. I have tried a half dozen of them over the years and they always effect my liver in a bad way. So I drop the meds and decide to live with discomfort and keep my liver. I never noticed a marked improvement from the meds, but the docs said it takes many months before some of them achieve a noticeable change. 

SOme folks find some relief from RA with diet changes. Google anti-inflammatory diet. Some find benefit from glutten free, some find benefit from tomato/pepper/potato free diet, some can't eat any starches. I'm still trying to figure it out.


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

I have cut out all the nightshade vegetables. Nightshades cause inflammation.

Google nightshades and arthritis and you will get a lot of info.

Nightshades are potatoes, tomatoes, all bell peppers, eggplant, and a couple of others I can't think of at the moment. But not sweet potatoes, they are different, and again can't remember at he moment. I hate Lupus/Fibro fog.:yuck:


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

I make my own comfrey oil. Rub it on the sore areas, and relieves a lot of discomfort. You just can't use it for a long period of time, though. Need to have intervals in between. Very easy to make, takes about 6 weeks to seep, I use extra virgin olive oil and the best comfrey you can get. 

My friends beg me to make more.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Somewhere I read there were two types of arthritis. One was the type that , if you stood for awhile before waking, it would diminish on its own. The other wouldn't. (Cannot remember where I read that.)

I have arthritis and no auto-immune problem so mine is obviously the Osteo type. I use several over-the-counter supplements as well as a home-made concoction that works real well for me. (Without these the pain makes getting around terribly difficult.)

This is my regime and has worked now for several years:

Osteo-Biflex (2 tabs daily)
Flaxseed Oil (1 capsule daily)
Raw honey mixed with ACV (with mother) throughout the days. (I use 1/4th cup ACV to 6 heaping Tbs honey in a 64 oz jug of well water.)

I learned "Tumeric" works too; however, I can only take it a couple of days before my female organs start hurting. When I was taking it, I would take 3-4 days then skip a couple of days; and that would be the way I continued taking it throughout the weeks.

I also learned, if I do NOT drink soda pop (My favorite was Mtn Dew Big Red.) the above regimin works so very well there are days I think I have no arthritic problems at all.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Osteo Bi Flex triple strength with MSM 2 tablets a day - has helped me out a lot. I have both osteo and lupus/rheumatoid arthritis. Watching my diet, eating well, drinking plenty of water, and getting enough quality rest/sleep is extremely helpful as well....


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's a link to the stuff I use when things get bad:

http://www.medicalproductsonline.or...e=9182448291&gclid=CK-G88u2m7sCFe4WMgod2W4AxQ

I use the 4 oz. tube, rub on enough to penetrate. Works well for me.

I also use ice. As they say, when in pain, "ice is your friend". I find that a mixture of two cups water to one cup of rubbing alcohol, put into a plastic bag and then into the freezer until slushy/frozen, works well when placed on the affected area. 

http://www.diynatural.com/how-to-make-an-ice-pack/

Of course, you really shouldn't leave the ice on the affected area for longer than twenty minutes--and of course I always have a towel or some other cloth between my skin and the frozen water.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I just heard an advertisement on television about a "natural" (all American made) product (drink) called "Supple" that is purported to repair damaged cartilage and stop arthritic pain. I called the local health stores but they do not carry it. (Have not googled it.) The ad gave an 800-675-9862 number but, since I don't use credit cards, I didn't call it.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Gout is autoimmune; consequently it's rheumatoid arthritis.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My dog had a sore elbow for months and limped daily. After trying 2 prescriptions the vet put him on Traumeel. He stopped limping that day and hasn't limped since.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Gout is uric acid crystals in your joints. NOT rheumatoid arthritis.


----------



## chickmomma57 (Nov 13, 2004)

Magnesium Oil....just spray it on where you are sore. Helps not only with the pain and inflammation but also gives you the magnesium your body needs. You can make your own oil with the flakes which is so much cheaper than buying the oil.


----------



## Frugal utah (Oct 14, 2013)

I have osteo-arthritis in my joints. My hands curl up while I sleep and it is extremely painful to open them in when I wake up. I made a blend of essential oils that I massage in before bed and when I wake up. This has helped tremendously with reducing the pain and increasing flexibility. I am still experimenting on the formula, I started with equal amounts of each oil mixed with the same amount of a carrier oil and put them in a roll-on bottle for ease of use. The oils are Frankincense, Lavender, Marjoram, Eucalyptus, Rosemary, and Peppermint.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

txplowgirl said:


> I have cut out all the nightshade vegetables. Nightshades cause inflammation.
> 
> Google nightshades and arthritis and you will get a lot of info.
> 
> Nightshades are potatoes, tomatoes, all bell peppers, eggplant, and a couple of others I can't think of at the moment. But not sweet potatoes, they are different, and again can't remember at he moment. I hate Lupus/Fibro fog.:yuck:


Thanks so much for this info. The other night I had potatoes eggs & sausage. For the last two days I have hurt worse than normal. I eat tomatoes nightly with salad. 
So I called my wife with this info & she said a change in my vegetables was coming. 
About the only thing that really helps my pain, I have been busted up injured) so much in my younger days, my knees the doctor say need to be replaced, (not going there until I can't walk at all) I have degenerate disc disease, etc. So I live in pain but refuse to quit moving forward. 
But my wife's boss has had a couple of shoulder surgeries & still has pain so she turned us on to a prescription cream that work well for her & myself. It is called. Voltaren Gel, it is a diclofenac sodium topical gel 1%.
When I talked to my doctor she told me that she is having some cream compounded which is similar & contains similar ingredients. She wants me to try what she is using with success with others. My doctor when from being a Vet to a doctor for humans, she is young & very good.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

txplowgirl said:


> I have cut out all the nightshade vegetables. Nightshades cause inflammation.
> 
> Google nightshades and arthritis and you will get a lot of info.
> 
> Nightshades are potatoes, tomatoes, all bell peppers, eggplant, and a couple of others I can't think of at the moment. But not sweet potatoes, they are different, and again can't remember at he moment. I hate Lupus/Fibro fog.:yuck:


Thanks so much for this info. The other night I had potatoes eggs & sausage. For the last two days I have hurt worse than normal. I eat tomatoes nightly with salad. 
So I called my wife with this info & she said a change in my vegetables was coming. 
About the only thing that really helps my pain, I have been busted up (injured) so much in my younger days, my knees the doctor say need to be replaced, (not going there until I can't walk at all) I have degenerate disc disease, etc. So I live in pain but refuse to quit moving forward. 
But my wife's boss has had a couple of shoulder surgeries & still has pain so she turned us on to a prescription cream that work well for her & myself. It is called. Voltaren Gel, it is a diclofenac sodium topical gel 1%.
When I talked to my doctor she told me that she is having some cream compounded which is similar & contains similar ingredients. She wants me to try what she is using with success with others. My doctor went from being a Vet to a doctor for humans, she is young & very good actually a PAC.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

I have Degenerative Disc Disease... No drugs help me, i cannot take any meds because they all drop my BP to where i faint. What helps me is a screaming hot bathtub with Epsom Salts in it! Make it so hot you can barely sit in it, and then soak in it until it gets so chilly you can't stand it any more... You'll sweat like a Jenny mule, but you'll be able to move for a day or two.

I was given a stock trough tank the other day... Im trying to figure out how to make a ******* hot tub inexpensively with it. LOL!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

My arthritis and back pain both subsided a week after I stopped eating grains, sugars, vegetable oils, potatoes, and all chemical food additives.

I was just following the diet that my son's doctor prescribed for his intestinal problems - moral support from mom, you know, so my son didn't have to be the only one making such drastic dietary changes - and I was really surprised at what a difference it made in my own health. Hurray for no back pain and walking up and down stairs without pain!


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

TraciInTexas said:


> I have Degenerative Disc Disease... No drugs help me, i cannot take any meds because they all drop my BP to where i faint. What helps me is a screaming hot bathtub with Epsom Salts in it! Make it so hot you can barely sit in it, and then soak in it until it gets so chilly you can't stand it any more... You'll sweat like a Jenny mule, but you'll be able to move for a day or two.
> 
> *I was given a stock trough tank the other day... Im trying to figure out how to make a ******* hot tub inexpensively with it*. LOL!


Assuming your tank isn't one of those new-fangled plastic tubs and is actually made out of metal, you could build a firepit out of concrete block with an open end, make the pit so you can fit your tank on it, put the tank up on it, water into the tank, fire under the tank, bingo! Cheapo hot tub. Very hot, if you don't watch the fire....:shocked:


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi! 

I have Lupus and Rheumatoid Arthritis, along with Osteo in some joints, too. I'm a big barrel of auto-immune issues so I won't list them all here. What I can tell you is what has helped with some things.

1. Kombucha: I tried this on a whim because I'd always wanted to. I went in thinking it was bogus, I wouldn't feel more energy or whatever. A surprising effect was that while drinking the kombucha 'tea' I made, I realized I had no joint pain. You can substitute apple cider vinegar for kombucha. You'll get the most benefits from the ACV that still has the 'mother' in it. Heinz has a variety that is available in most grocery stores.

2. Cinnamon: Plain old cinnamon mixed with honey is amazing for all types of joint pain. It also has the benefit of helping regulate blood sugar. If you can't use honey due to diabetes, they have cinnamon in capsules.

3. I can vouch for the nightshade family. Too bad I refuse to give up taters. DO NOT CARE MUST EAT ALLLLL THE TATERS.

4. Lyrica helps soothe my joint pain. Because I'm a stubborn cuss and always have been, I didn't realize just how pain I really was in until I was able to get that. I know that isn't alternative, but if your issues are auto-immune at the core, you may end up needing something like that. If it IS an auto-immune disorder (and for those with them this is important) avoid ANYTHING that stimulates the immune system. I was taking a ton of garlic and other things, then my flares came more and more. You need your immune system to behave, not get more active.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Eliminate wheat and sugar. You won't miss it after the withdrawals subside and then you will feel like a new person. The joints in my hands no longer swell with pain and I no longer walk with the stiffness that I once did. I can't believe how much better I feel. Read The Wheat Belly blog for more information on the damage that wheat does. There is a special category for arthritis. Blessings, Kat


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree that diet can have a big effect.
Not everyone has issues with all foods but this is a list - eliminate one element at a time and see what works for you.
Gluten
Legumes
Nightshades
Milk

There are others.

So far I KNOW I have a milk problem - joint inflammation and gas (TMI I know)
The gas starts within 6 or 7 hours after drinking anything over 1/2 a cup and the inflammation does not kick in unless I drink 12+ ounces with the more I drink the worse my inflammation.

I used to drink a LOT of milk once I figured out I have a reaction to it I drink almost no milk now. I want to give raw cows milk a try and raw goats milk a try - I do miss drinking milk.

Cut out the ingredient for a week or two then add it back in a big way to see if you get a reaction. I had to do it a few times before I convinced myself that Milk was a problem for me.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Something that's been overlooked is to exercise as much as is possible. There are exercises that don't require huge effort. "Use it or lose it" is always a good adage, but if there is too much pain it's a no-no. 

This may be TMI, but after I had one knee replacement I continued the exercise regimen given me by the therapists, and that exercise has helped the other knee, which is also a candidate for TKR. I no longer have the same level of pain in it that was there at one time.


----------



## Delion (Dec 6, 2013)

I agree that MILK is something to consider seriously.

All dairy products are insidious when it comes to the breakdown in the sugars in milk, one of them the human body cannot metabolize -- called GALACTOSE. This sugar or some component of it gets stored in joints and organs like the prostate where it causes damage over time, as well as inflammation (the body's way of indicating something wrong is going on.)

These are the 4 foods groups to avoid after milk:

1. All prepared ready-to-eat deli meats
2. sugary pastries, candies, sweets
3. white rice, white pasta, white flour products
4. soda esp. diet sodas


----------

